# Some Videos from the NSS



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Decided to break out my live steam Catatonk Heisler this year. I haven't run her in at least five years, but she still runs like a fine watch.












Two UP Challengers pulling a sh!tload of cars...











Alan Redeker's AC-6 pulling another slightly smaller sh!tload of cars...



Last one for now... my NPC #21...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwight, 

Thanks for posting we all are having a lot of fun and renewing old friendships.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tks for post the video.. neat stuff. 
Wasen't able to make it this yr. Noel


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos, Dwight....









So nice to see how well they're running... 

Glad you're all having a great time.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This Charles' video from another post. I am trying to help.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see you again Dwight!
I had a lot of fun burning my fingers and firing up the Freaky Y!
Y


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice videos... I added the NPC 21 to "your" web page on my site Dwight, if you don't mind. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Y....... Good to see you posting........ Have more fun burning fingers....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Y - it was terrific seeing you and Steve again! It's been too long! I was sure I got a video of you running the "Freaky Y" but it isn't on my phone.









Greg - I don't mind at all.









Here are a few more vids for everyone's enjoyment...

An East Broad Top Mikado and a repainted and beautifully weathered C-21...



My Catatonk Climax - another locomotive I haven't run in at least five years. Like the Heisler, she still purrs like a kitten.



Bob Sorenson's scratch built live steam Nina - a single oscillating cylinder locomotive with plenty of power!



Matt Abreu's K-28...



Joel Taylor's coal fired K putting out an amazing plume!! 



Last one... one more of NPC #21...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they all go around in circles? LOL


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 21 Jul 2013 10:50 AM 
Do they all go around in circles? LOL 


Do your trains, both large and small, do any different? At least we do more than twirl a stupid knob!!! hehehe


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 21 Jul 2013 11:57 AM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 21 Jul 2013 10:50 AM 
Do they all go around in circles? LOL 


Do your trains, both large and small, do any different? At least we do more than twirl a stupid knob!!! hehehe



Touche


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

This outa shake things up.. 
Ours goes down for a while then gets lost and then come back with a no burnt fingers, knobs to turn, dead batt's. Just a push buttons as long as we are able to pay the elect. house bill.. 
Oh......... forgot, Ya we have to clean the tracks, kind like you all do. ( On steam oil and Tree sap, Bugs and Snails & etc.) So guess you do like we do on some stuff.... lol.








Tk's for the videos...
Have a great time there Dwight, and have Dr. pepper on us.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All different facets of the hobby... I recently found another "facet" that was a completely different perspective from a train chasing it's tail. 

And I suspect the size of the loop is all but forgotten when you are down in the details of a living, breathing steam loco! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All in good fun. I just couldn't let Marty get away with that unchallenged.









BTW, Greg, I took both the laptop and the Surface Pro with me. Over four days, I only used the laptop once, and then only because it was easier to copy stuff I'd posted on Facebook and re-post it here, and that was only because I was using it as an actual "lap top" - something the Surface pro isn't real good at if you wish to use the touchpad on the keyboard as it really needs a surface to rest upon like a table, desk, or somesuch. All the rest of the time, the laptop stayed in its bag and I used the tablet mode to retrieve the videos from my phone, upload them to Youtube, check the forums and Facebook, check email, etc. Cool little device that's far easier to tote around!! Glad I bought it!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 21 Jul 2013 10:50 AM 
Do they all go around in circles? LOL 

What comes around goes around...

Dwight
Another great steam up and opportunity to have the pleasure of your company. Ryan and I enjoyed the wonderful sunny California weather along with the many different ventures during the steam up along with getting out on the "town!"


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Another great steam up and opportunity to have the pleasure of your company.

Always a pleasure Charles. Glad we had a chance to connect this morning for breakfast and just sit and chat for a while.








Actually, I was feeling somewhat poorly much of the time this year, and as a result spent more time in my room than is usual and less time hanging out with people. Couldn't have happened at a worse time. Anyway, glad you enjoyed your visit!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the vids Dwight. I was great to see you and some of the MLS crew again. Andy and I had a great time. Looking forward to next year already.


vr Bob


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I noticed the new Accucraft Virginian Allegheny on their display table, but did it ever get run? And if so, how did it do? 

Inquiring minds want to know! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 23 Jul 2013 09:02 AM 
I noticed the new Accucraft Virginian Allegheny on their display table, but did it ever get run? And if so, how did it do? 

Inquiring minds want to know! 

Ross Schlabach 
Ross,
See the TRS video at the 4:35 mark.
It seems to be running 'like an Aster'!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, that's like an Aster, 100mph with a freight train


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the good posts 

Another work day started well 

jim o


----------

